# biopsy??



## ataraxia (Jun 23, 2003)

in a couple of days i'm going to have a biopsy, a small intestine biopsy or a stomach biopsy or something. it's to test for celiac disease. has anyone here had a biopsy done? is it painful, and do you have pain and pressure afterwards like a colonoscopy? any information would be great, just don't scare me.


----------



## mirage^^ (Jun 18, 2003)

HiI had this done about a month ago. They do the biopsy on the small intestine. It caused a little bit of cramping for me. But, nothing worse then period cramps. You wont feel it being done.Take care


----------

